# where to get a Deer processed



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

I live in Dearborn Heights and hunt in howell. I would like to know where a good place would be to get a deer processed havent got one yet  but have high hopes for this weekend I found a place online in howell but they want $85+. I have never done it myself, but did tell my wife if i got 2 i would try on the second. where do you guys take them down in this area?


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I know a place near St. Johns that does it for half that. pm me is you'd like info...



rcurrie said:


> I live in Dearborn Heights and hunt in howell. I would like to know where a good place would be to get a deer processed havent got one yet  but have high hopes for this weekend I found a place online in howell but they want $85+. I have never done it myself, but did tell my wife if i got 2 i would try on the second. where do you guys take them down in this area?


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Richardsons/Middletown market/Michigan butcher supply are all in Howell. Good luck


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Do it yourself.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

http://unclehenrysgourmet.com/

If you want the best check out this place. Henry is a member here as well. Good luck this season.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Henrik for President said:


> I know a place near St. Johns that does it for half that. pm me is you'd like info...


I don't think you paid attention to what OP said. He lives in Dearborn Hts and is hunting in Howell. It would cost him too much in gas to to St Johns and back two times, not to mention the driving time, than just paying the $85 in Howell.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

if i needed to take one in to get cut up it would be richardsons. he is north of town on cohoctah rd. mark ives cuts them for $60. he is about 7 miles north of fowlerville on fowlerville rd just past the blinking light. i have had bad experiences with olsons and middletown and will not recommend them to anyone. i have no experience with butcher packer supply on 59 other than i get all my spices and sausage stuff from them.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

petronius said:


> I don't think you paid attention to what OP said. He lives in Dearborn Hts and is hunting in Howell. It would cost him too much in gas to to St Johns and back two times, not to mention the driving time, than just paying the $85 in Howell.


One place costs $30, the other place is $50. Howell is a quarter tank from St. Johns (with a V8). My wife shops the outlets malls with her sisters who live there, so we make the trip bi-monthly. He'll end up ahead either way, especially if he brings in two during gun season. His call....


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Flannerys Gun Shop, corner of Cherry Hill & Merriman (WESTLAND)


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

I have taken to Middletown in the past and also had a bad experience. got my meat back with bone chips in it. I think if i get one ill try richardsons they guy at the party store told me about that place a couple years ago.


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

rcurrie said:


> I live in Dearborn Heights and hunt in howell. I would like to know where a good place would be to get a deer processed havent got one yet  but have high hopes for this weekend I found a place online in howell but they want $85+. I have never done it myself, but did tell my wife if i got 2 i would try on the second. where do you guys take them down in this area?



Richardsons meat processing. On Cohoctah road west of Argentine Road. He will do a good job for you and vacumn seal . Also makes sausages etc. All boneless. Quality work.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Henrik for President said:


> One place costs $30, the other place is $50. Howell is a quarter tank from St. Johns (with a V8). My wife shops the outlets malls with her sisters who live there, so we make the trip bi-monthly. He'll end up ahead either way, especially if he brings in two during gun season. His call....


Howell is a half tank round trip to St. Johns, then he drives to Dearborn Hts. The he drives from Dearborn Hts. to St. John and back to pick up his meat. A lot of gas money is being spent there not to mention the hours driving. Why send someone way out of their way? I know a guy in Cadillac that will do it for free but it doesn't make any sense to drive up there to get it done.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

butcher supply off 59 gets my vote. I have tried the others mentioned and Richardsons does a good job but doesn't beat butcher supply for cleaner and quality with vacuem sealed boneless meat. You may not get it back rite away but thats not a bad thing to let it age few days in the cooler. just my opinion of course,good luck this season.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

GIDEON said:


> Flannerys Gun Shop, corner of Cherry Hill & Merriman (WESTLAND)


Yes, Flannery's is the closest to the OP. Only a couple of mile to go back and pick up the meat. I think I knew one of the Flannery's in school.


----------



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Do it yourself! my brother and I just processed mine for the first time and its not hard at all! well worth the experiance and time. There is a good post on here showing how to cutt everything off . way cheaper and you will feel good about it.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Rcurrie, you could always ask Joe to butcher it for you. He'd probably do it for free if you hang out and help him. Or listen to spitfire he hunts out that way quite a bit and has been successful................unlike you. LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

DJ's Meats http://www.djmeats.com/

He is the best in the area. I use DJ's every year and have never had an issue. They are awesome and extremely customer friendly.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Just cut it up yourself. Its fun and you save a ton of money


----------



## upnorthsds (Dec 15, 2008)

fanrwing said:


> Do it yourself.


With a grill going, tunes jamming drinking a cold one. That's the only way I know how


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts (Jun 13, 2011)

Flanary's Guns in Garden City does deer processing. I dont know there address but they are on the coner of Merriman & Cherry Hill. They only charge $75.00


----------

